# Becoming an easton dealer?



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, curious if anyone has information on becoming an Easton dealer? 
appreciate the help


----------



## Archerfish (Feb 20, 2008)

Call Easton....they will let you know what is required.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

Archerfish said:


> Call Easton....they will let you know what is required.


ya, just give easton a call and get he scoop straight from the horses mouth


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm guessing all you'll need is your tax ID number and proof that you are a legit archery retailer.


----------

